# Rest in peace sweet Gromit-June 09 1997-Aug 14, 2012



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Gromit. Run fast and free at the bridge.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!!

RIP Gromit.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, you are in my prayers!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gromit lived a long life - but never long enough.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sleep softly, Gromit. 

I am sorry you had to leave your people; you brought them joy for a long time and they will love you always.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Gromit,

May you be young and healthy again,
over the Bridge in heaven
run free of pain, play like a puppy 
you will live in your mom's heart forever.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet boy, run free


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

RIP dear boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Gromit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep softly sweet Gromit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gromit*

What a sweet little face! Rest in Peace, sweet Gromit!
I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Gromit. RIP sweet boy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I know it hurts badly after 15 years of a wonderful love filled life you gave him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Buddy's mom says it perfectly.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Dear Gromit,
> 
> May you be young and healthy again,
> over the Bridge in heaven
> ...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What a sweet picture. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Gromit.
Carol


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Gromit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gromit, he had a long good life. I know he was loved very much and will be greatly missed. 

Godspeed Gromit


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Run free at the bridge sweet Gromit. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Gromit. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad- farewell to Gromit


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest easy, beautiful Gromit.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It is so hard as all of you know. Looking though all the pictures over the years and so many memories.The kids loved him so much and he was such a major part of their lives growing up. EVERY child needs a dog to love. He was an amazing little guy and will live on in our hearts forever.


----------



## tessn (Aug 28, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our dog who grew up with the kids a while back and it was just so hard.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Gromit. It sounds like he was a very special guy.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear..so tough to lose a fur baby.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Play and run free at the bridge dear Gromit.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free and sleep softly Gromit


----------

